
Air Force sends mystery mini-shuttle back to space - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/news/texas/article/Air-Force-sends-mystery-mini-shuttle-back-to-space-4108518.php#photo-3875958
======
lifeguard
As a boy I often read stories in the papers about space shuttle launches and
was sad to read the payload was always classified missions. It turned out they
were deploying the GPS satellites.

